# Questions about pigs and driving?



## Pheonix (Jun 9, 2012)

Do you get fucked with when your van is packed to were you can't see out the windows? My windows are tinted except for the front doors and windshield.
Do you get fucked with for having shit strapped to your roof like the Clampetts?
Maybe I should stay off the Interstates if I'm riding redneck style and stick to the slower highways.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jun 9, 2012)

If you are legal, you're legal and you'll be on your way shortly. Of course they are gonna try to do some "profiling". Civil liberties are not offended equally throughout the country and your intended route may be a factor.


----------

